
Show HN: DNS Spy – Monitor, validate and verify your DNS configurations - Mojah
https://dnsspy.io/
======
snowpanda
Not sure why this isn't more popular. People set their DNS and blindly trust
their registrar (with possible gag orders) that it won't be changed.

Great job!

Edit: that just sparked me to wonder if a remote kill switch on a dns change
would be a helpful service for your site. Not sure how that would be
implemented though.

~~~
Mojah
Thanks, much appreciated! I've built numerous HA setups where clients think of
_every_ aspect of their redundancy, except for DNS & TLS.

For the DNS aspect, I'm trying to raise awareness through DNS Spy.

For the TLS part, I hope someone else can pick that up and promote multiple
CA's somehow, so domain owners have a back-up cert in case a wrong
(intermediate) certificate ever gets revoked.

